# Vico Control 2009 ( بطريقة Line of Balance )



## مخطط المشاريع (18 أبريل 2009)

اول مشاركة لي معكم هو عرض هذا البرنامج الخطير جدا
انه برنامج جدولة زمنية باستخدام طريقة
Line of Balance 

 =========================

ico Control is a unique location-based construction management system. Incorporating locations, estimated quantities and productivity rates in Control's Flowline™ view yields clear, accurate and feasible, yet significantly compressed, schedules. 



As a construction managment system, Vico Control enables What-If analyses, provides forecasts based on actual production rates, and analyzes resource usage. Control's Risk Analysis tool improves schedule predictability and delivers optimized schedule planning. 
==============================






البرنامج قديما كان اسمه
DYNAProject

وقد اشترته شركة جرافي سوفت صاحبة برنامج اركي كاد

توجد منه نسخ مجانية للطلبة تعمل لمدة سنة 

البرنامج يتبادل بياناته مع البرامج التالية
Archicad
Revit
Tekla

وهو ضمن مجموعة من البرامج من انتاج الشركة لعمل نمذجة للإنشاءات
Vico Software Constructor
Vico Software Estimator
Vico Software Control
Vico Software 5D Presenter

لعرض فيلم عن امكانيات البرنامج
http://sftp.vicosoftware.com/Downloads/Product_Intro_Movies/Vico_Control_2009.wmv

للتحميل 
لابد من التسجيل بالموقع
http://www.vicosoftware.com/registration-for-free-30-day-evaluation/tabid/75809/Default.aspx


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (19 أبريل 2009)

كل الشكر لك ولاضافتك الثرية 

واهلا بك معنا اخا عزيزا وزميلا معطاءا


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (26 أبريل 2009)

البرنامج فكرة رائعة ومهم جدا 
شكرا لك على مشاركتك وزودنا بالمزيد عنه


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (27 أبريل 2009)

زملائي الأعزاء
معلش نحن دقه قديمة شوية!!!
ماذا يقدم هذا البرنامج؟
إعطونا فكرة عن عمله،مقارنة بالبريمافيرا مثلا
شجعونا على التعرف عليه


----------



## سمراء النيل (28 أبريل 2009)

شكرا ليك وه من الممكن ان تشرح لنا طريقة تحميل البرنامج لانى سجلت والبرنامج لم ينزل


----------



## هادي المهندس (4 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
*
هذا البرنامج ذو قدرات كبيره جدا وكما سمعت عنه انه عباره عن برانامج تصميمي مع حساب الكميات مع تحديد الجدول الزمني للمشروع مع عمل الاخراجات الداخليه من نهائيات وغيرها يعني ممكن نقول اوفس كامل ولله الحمد وسعره غالي جدا جدا يصل الى 150000 دولار .........
وهو جديد وقليل من يستخدمه لقدراته العاليه ..........*

مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## كلايف (2 يونيو 2010)

*Virtual Construction*

لمزيد من المعلومات تستطيع أن تزور موقع الشركة المتخصصة في هذا المجال والممثل لشركة فيكو في الشرق الأوسط وشمال أفريقيا (www.warapm.com)


----------



## كلايف (2 يونيو 2010)

*جامعة فيلادلفيا في الأردن تدرس أحدث تكنولوجيا في العالم*

http://ammonnews.net/article.aspx?articleNO=61040

http://www.alhelalnews.com/?p=27341


----------



## كلايف (2 يونيو 2010)

سعر البرنامج الذي أعلنته مبالغ به كثيرا أخي العزيز
السعر المعلن لمجموعة برامج فيكو لا تتعدى ثلاثون ألف دولار وليس مائة وخمسون الفا كما قلت


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (24 أكتوبر 2010)

ممكن يقصد 15 الف


----------

